# Snook at Packery Jetties



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I caught this 26" snook that i released yesterday afternoon at the Packery Jetties on a Pumkinseed/Chartreuse Bull Minnow.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome.
I caught a snook at the "fish pass" once in about 1976, when there was still water going through it.
Nice catch.


----------



## BigTex65 (Apr 21, 2005)

Cool catch man. Are there really many Snook around there or what?


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I've heard of a few others caught, but not of this size. But who knows they may be making a comeback around here. It was really tempting, not keeping her. But I've heard from several people that they used to catch them regularly at the fish pass when it used to be open. I'd like to see that again.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Nice snook... thanks for sharing


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Kudos on the release of a nice fish. Who knows, maybe they're on the way back. Fight good? When did you know it wasn't a big trout/red?


----------



## GinMan (Jan 29, 2005)

The fist part of this month I caught one snook that was between 20" and 24" at the PAckery Jetties, had a slam that day Snook, reds, some trout and a nice flounder, even a spanish mackerel that day. The flounder broke it's jaw and ond came off of my stringer because of a 27" red that was still green, thrashed around and slung the flounder off. MAde me sick, and an hour later my buddy saw that same flounder on the bottom and dove down and gigged it with some needlenosed pliers! LOL, man I laughed..........
I have also caught snook at fish pass, just one so far this year and it was probably 15"
both on live mullet carolina rigged.

*That's a fine snook by the way*, I didn't have a tape so I couldn't check to see if mine was 24" but would've let it go just the same............


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

It fought really well. At first i thought it was a juvenile tarpon because it stripped about 20 yds of line in about 3 seconds and jumped about three feet out of the water. After that it just fought like a 30" redfish. We ended up keeping 6 redfish, 4 trout, and 2 flounder all caught on plastics in a little less than two hours. Went out yesterday to try our luck again, but the waves were a little too big for the trolling motor to handle, so we had to anchor up and only ended up with 2 redish and 1 trout.


----------



## 79_ag (Sep 24, 2004)

where is packery jetties?


----------



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

*nice snook*

That one is way bigger than the one I caught on estes last year


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Nice fish, glad to see the are being caught again.

How is it navigating the Packery?


----------



## Headshot (Feb 2, 2005)

Just north of Bob Hall Pier. I'm not sure they are finished with the project yet, but people are using that cut as oppossed to going all the way north to Port Aransas.



Scott


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

The Packery Jetties are about 18 miles south of the Port Aransas Jetties. Navigating the Packery is getting easier by the day about a month ago it was pretty treacherous since one side of the channel was only about 18" deep, but it has cleared itself out with the strong tides that are moving through there. It is currently atleast all 5' deep and up to 16' deep.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Great catch, Quacker. Congrats. Also, props for releasing her back into the drink.


----------



## deepsouth (Sep 19, 2004)

*Port A*

I caught one in the channel at Port A last year, smaller than yours.
Released him out of ignorance, did not know if they were legal to keep, legal sizes, or if they are good to eat, so...back he went.


----------



## bluebull300 (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice. Hope to catch one some day. Ive only caught trout and reds at Fish Pass.


----------



## Big Sherm (Jul 8, 2005)

*snook*

The Snook are making a comeback along the Tx. coast I've heard of them being caught off Port A jetties as early as late March this past spring. In Florida they are a blast and get huge, hope the same happens around here. HEADS UP, somebody has been seen numerous times spearing them around the Packery Jetties. If you see this report them or deal with them in a mid-evil fashion because that's one of "our" precious resources they are taking with the bag-limit being one per person. I think it should be none untill the Snook is fully recovered in mass....just my half a nickel....


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Good going, GM. I don't like poachers, either. I'd feel less loss if this knucklehead had speared 3 undersized reds, though I'd have called that in, too. I hope the JP breaks it off in his ###. Thanks for helping all of us law abiders. Lets hope snook get a chance to come back. Jerry


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

*ditto*

ditto


Goags said:


> Good going, GM. I don't like poachers, either. I'd feel less loss if this knucklehead had speared 3 undersized reds, though I'd have called that in, too. I hope the JP breaks it off in his ###. Thanks for helping all of us law abiders. Lets hope snook get a chance to come back. Jerry


----------



## trainwreck203 (May 10, 2005)

nice NARC job


----------



## Mando (May 22, 2004)

LMAO thats pretty **** funny. I just started fishin those jetties yesterday and today. Not having much luck so far.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

bluebull300 said:


> Nice. Hope to catch one some day. Ive only caught trout and reds at Fish Pass.


So is packery the same as the old fish pass.
I fished there as a teen.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Poc*

I caught a couple of the big jetties at POC end of Sept. Both about 18-20". The silver fooled me to thinking it was a trout until it got a little closer.


----------



## panamajack99 (Jul 8, 2004)

Redfishr said:


> So is packery the same as the old fish pass.
> I fished there as a teen.


Its not the same as the old Fish Pass. Its a little south at the last bridged water way. Or the first one coming from SPID.


----------



## Jamaica Ric (Jul 26, 2005)

Great catch,How big do they get ?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Here's a fairly current look at the packery channel http://www.corpuschristifire.org/?fuseaction=main.view&page=2636


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Havent heard of very many large ones in this area. But i know that in central and south america they have a similar species that grows in excess of 50lbs.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

*Texas Snook*

My brother caught 2 25" snook last summer just outside Rattlesnake Bay. From what I've heard, they are making a pretty good comeback from Port A down to Port Isabelle. Tried to post a pic but the file is too large...will try again.

Russell


----------

